# MRI scan?



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Anyone ever had to have one on their dog? my vet wants my goldie to have one as he is losing the use of his back legs, I know its expensive but does anyone know how much they cost? and anyone who does them?
Thanks*


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dog had to have one on his forelegs,because it was part of his operation they gave it to me at half price 450 so full price was 900
I was referred to fitzpatrick referalls in godalming.My dog has just finished treatment there and they are brilliant vets


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> my dog had to have one on his forelegs,because it was part of his operation they gave it to me at half price 450 so full price was 900
> I was referred to fitzpatrick referalls in godalming.My dog has just finished treatment there and they are brilliant vets


When you say part of his operation? my dog seems to have a spine problem so would that be part of his treatment? sorry to seem dim but Ive never heard of MRI for dogs before, also my vet said she would do xrays first but the problem may not show up on them,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How strange, i posted a reply to this thread.

Anywho, they can range anywhere from £500 to £1000.

EDIT: Im not going mad, there's two threads


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

My sister had one done on her staffie ( Celeste ) a few years ago, unfortunately her girl had cancer and died.
The scan cost her £1000 but as Celeste was insured the insurance company paid for it.

Terri


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> How strange, i posted a reply to this thread.
> 
> Anywho, they can range anywhere from £500 to £1000.
> 
> EDIT: Im not going mad, there's two threads


Sorry your not going mad lol its me that is! I edited my first post and sent it again!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

As to who does them, what area are you in? I know a couple of vets that offer the service, but its a travelling scanner, so its not available 24/7.

If your vet wants to do it, then they should know who to refer you too.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Kinski said:


> My sister had one done on her staffie ( Celeste ) a few years ago, unfortunately her girl had cancer and died.
> The scan cost her £1000 but as Celeste was insured the insurance company paid for it.
> 
> Terri


Thats the other problem he has cancer too, he's coming up 11 and if treatment was going to work I wouldnt hesitate in doing the scan, but Im also scared as to what else will show up! we are currently having accupuncture on him and other drugs Metacam etc, I honestly dont know where to turn next, he's not insured either! looks like I better start doing the lottery!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> When you say part of his operation? my dog seems to have a spine problem so would that be part of his treatment? sorry to seem dim but Ive never heard of MRI for dogs before, also my vet said she would do xrays first but the problem may not show up on them,


i wouldnt like to say it depends on the vet,my dog was given the scan as the xrays weren`t clear enough and the scan showed up the problem clear as day.
my dog was xrayd,scanned and opped on all in one stitting.
i was shown the xrays it wsn`t until he showed me the scans that i saw the problem


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> i wouldnt like to say it depends on the vet,my dog was given the scan as the xrays weren`t clear enough and the scan showed up the problem clear as day.
> my dog was xrayd,scanned and opped on all in one stitting.
> i was shown the xrays it wsn`t until he showed me the scans that i saw the problem


Suppose my vet will do xrays first then, its so strange why he,s gone like this but he did have a bad experience a few days back where he climbed over a 3ft gate, just hoping he's trapped a nerve or something, deep down tho I know its something bad.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

I hope he will be ok,i thought the worst at first but it turned out to be curable.


----------

